# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Terör örgütleri nasıl örgütleniyor?

## anau2

TERÖR ÖRGÜTLERİ NASIL ÖRGÜTLENİYOR?

PKK terör örgütü Batı Avrupa ve diğer bölgelerden yasadışı elde ettiği çok miktarda nakit ile Türkiye Cumhuriyetini bölmek ve parçalamak adına yine ilgili ülkerden bol miktarda ve envai çeşit silah ve mühimmat satın alıyor.

PKK sözcülerine göre alınan bu silahlar, Kuzey Irakta kurulan silah pazarlarından temin edilmekte. Ancak, İstihbarat servislerimizin elde ettiği bulgulara göre bu silahlar Kuzey Iraktan değil; bizatihi ilgili ülkelerin envanterinden çıkarılarak hibe edilen silahlar!

Yurt Dışındaki PKK

Örgütlenmenin ekonomik boyutunu Karzas (Kürt İşverenleri Derneği) koordine ediyor. Merkezi Frankfurttaki derneğin 13 ülkeden 350 üyesi var. Amaç, Kürt iş adamlarını tek çatı altında toplamak, aralarında işbirliğini artırmak ve yeni bir sermaye grubu oluşturmak. Dernek yöneticisi Hasan Yirik, üyelerinin yüzde 99unun Kürt olduğunu, Kürt kimliğinin örgütlenmede belirleyici olduğunu; fakat sadece Kürtlerle iş yapmadıklarını söylüyor. Üyelerinin büyük bir kısmı gıda sektöründe olan Karzasın yönettiği fonun ortalama 1 milyar Euro olduğu hesaplanıyor.

Sadece İngilterede 6 bin civarında dönerci var ve çoğunluğu Kürt kökenli. Yıllık ciro 8-10 milyon sterlini buluyor. Kürtlerin yoğun olarak çalıştığı bir başka iş kolu ise marketçilik, toptancılık ve inşaat. Hepsinin ortak özelliği ise özel bir eğitim gerektirmeyen işler olması. Bu durumu Türk-İngiliz Ticaret Odası Başkanı Remzi Gür şöyle açıklıyor: "Büyük bir kısmı siyasi mülteci olarak gelmiş. Akrabalık ya da hemşehricilik ilişkileriyle atılıyorlar iş hayatına. Oturma izni yok, referans bulamıyor. Açtıkları iş yerleri ikinci sınıf. Böyle olunca da aynı kültürden insanlarla çalışıyorlar. Kabuğunu kıran iş adamı sayısı oldukça az."

Londradaki halkevi, komuta merkezi gibi Avrupadakilerin günlük hayatı iş, ev, dernekler arasında geçiyor. Londra Halkevi, Avrupadaki en eski Kürt derneklerinden biri. Duvarlarda Öcalan posterleri ve PKK bayrakları yer alıyor. Kürt toplumunun koordine edildiği bir komuta merkezi gibi. Buraya gelenlerin, PKK sempatizanı olduklarını, Öcalana bağlılıklarını saklamak gibi bir çabası yok.

Merkezin Müdürü İbrahim Doğuşa göre burası, İngiltere genelinde yaşayan 250 bin kişi (Bu noktada şunu söylemek lazım. Resmi olarak ülkede bulunan Kürtlerin sayısı bilinmediği için her derneğe göre rakamlar farklı olabiliyor. Kemal Burkay taraftarı olan PSKya göre İngilterede 80 bin Kürt yaşıyor.) için bir nevi elçilik görevi yapıyor. Bin 900 kişi üye, 6 bin kişi kayıtlı, 32 bin kişi düzenli olarak Halkevinin faaliyetlerine katılıyor. Kürtçe, İngilizce, tiyatro, folklor kursları veriliyor.

Yetişen yeni nesil Euro Kürtler

Toplu olarak gidilen Almanyada Kürtlerin çoğu işçi. Yazar, çizer, sanatçı ya da politikacı yok denecek kadar az. Fransa ve İsveç entelektüel birikime sahip iki ülke. Romanya ve Balkan ülkelerinde ise daha çok suça kaymış durumdalar. Romanya, Avrupaya kaçışlarda geçiş noktası olarak kullanılıyor; çünkü yakın zamana kadar Türklere vize uygulamıyordu. İstasyon görevi gören Romanya bugün Kürt neslinin suça en meyilli bölümünü oluşturuyor. PKK şehir merkezinde kamp açabiliyor, çeteler esnaflardan alenen haraç >toplayabiliyor.

KÜRDİSTAN İSLÂM HAREKETİ

Avrupa genelindeki en ilginç Kürt örgütlenmelerinden biri şüphesiz Kürdistan İslam Hareketi. İstihbarat kaynaklarına göre PKK yanlısı bir hareket. Avrupanın değişik ülkelerinde 25 ayrı camileri var. Kurslar organize ediyor, Hac ve Umre turları düzenliyor. Dindar Kürtler kendi camilerine gidiyor, imamları Kürt, hutbeler Kürtçe yapılıyor. Merkezi Kölnde olan hareketin Paristeki camileri de yine Türk-Kürtlerin yoğun yaşadığı Saint Denisde. Bir binanın giriş katındaki cami dışarıdan fark edilmiyor. Caminin imamı Mele Şevket Efendi, Muş kökenli. Tilloda medrese eğitimi aldıktan sonra Suriye ve Mısıra gitmiş. El Ezherden mezun olduktan sonra Parise gelmiş. 10 yıldır Pariste ve mülteci statüsünde. Yaz aylarında Kuran kursu düzenlediklerini söylüyor. Vaazları Kırmançi lehçesi ile yapıyor ve cemaatinin çoğunluğunu Kürtler oluşturuyor.

Değişik ülkelerden müdavimleri olduğunu, herkese eşit mesafede olduklarını ama cemaatinin çoğunluğunu doğal olarak Kürtlerin oluşturduğunu söylüyor. İmam Şevket Efendiye göre eskiden Kürt ve Türk toplumu arasında daha eskin ayrımlar yaşanıyordu fakat giderek bu azalıyor. Son dönemde Türkler de camiye gelmeye başlamış. Fransa genelinde dinden uzaklaşma yaşandığını, Kürtlerin de bundan etkilenmesinin normal olduğunu fakat Kürt toplumunun genel olarak dinden uzaklaştığını düşünüyor. Burada ilginç bir ayrıntı da ortaya çıkıyor; Fidelite Caddesi üzerinde tam 5 ayrı cami var. 5 numarada Kürtlerin, 23 numarada Suriyelilerin, 64 numarada Milli Görüşçülerin, 83 numarada Arapların ve 84 numarada da Pakistanlıların camisi.

Sözde Sürgünde Kürdistan Parlamentosunun Kurulması ve Faaliyetleri

Sözde Sürgünde Kürdistan Parlamentosunun kurulmasına ilişkin çalışmalar, bu amaçla oluşturulan hazırlık komisyonu tarafından 12 Ocak 1995 tarihinde resmen başlatılmıştır.

Kurucular tarafından Brükselde yapılan basın toplantısında: "Kürdistan Sürgün Parlamentosu üyelerini daha önce PKK tarafından atanan ve bugün ulusal kurtuluş mücadelesine hizrrıet eden Kürdistan Ulusal Meclisi üyelerinden ve DEP yöneticilerinden seçer." demek suretiyle parlamentonun niteliği ve bileşimi hakkında bilgi vermiştir.

Hazırlık komisyonu üç ay süren çalışmaları sonunda Abdullah ÖCALANın talimatları doğrultusunda hareket eden, kendini örgütün yan kuruluşları içinde kamufle etmeye çalışan veya doğrudan PKK örgütü adına çalışan 65 kişilik sözde Sürgünde Kürdistan Parlamentosu, 12 Nisan 1995 tarihinde Hollandanın Lahey şehrinde kuruluşunu ilan etti.

Sözde Sürgünde Kürdistan Parlamentosu Batıda PKKnın Diplomatik Sözcülüğünü Yapmaktadır.

Terör örgütü PKK ilk yıllarda dış çevrelerle ilişkilerini daha çok örgüt kadroları, komiteleri vasıtasıyla sürdürürken, ilerleyen süreçte bu ilişkileri ERNK Büroları, temsilcileri veya Kürdistan Komiteleri, dernekler gibi sözde siyasi, sosyal, kültürel kuruluşlar desteğiyle sürdürmüşlerdir. Bu büro ve dernekleri paravan olarak kullanan PKK, terörist kimliğini maskelemeye çalışmıştır.

Ancak, bu konuda ülkemizin dış çevreler nezdinde sürdürdüğü diplomatik faaliyetler PKKnın bu alanda zorlanmasına neden olmuştur. Bunun üzerine terör örgütü PKK diplomatik destek girişimlerini sürdürmek amacıyla ERNK ve diğer dernekleri devrede tutmakla birlikte SKP (Sürgünde Kürdistan Parlamentosu) gibi araçlar geliştirmeye başlamıştır.

12 Nisan 1995 tarihinde Abdullah ÖCALANın talimatları doğrultusunda V. Kongreden sonra kurulan SKP, PKKnın terörist faaliyetlerini maskeleme, uluslararası destek sağlama faaliyetlerinin önemli bir parçası olarak çalışmalarını sürdürmektedir.

Yurtiçi Faaliyet Alanları

Gelişen aşamada Kürt orijinli vatandaşlarımız arasında Kürt milliyetçiliği fikrinin yerleşmekte olduğunu, bu yönlü olarak bazı kişilerin sorunu devamlı gündemde tutmak istediklerini söylemek mümkündür.

PKKnın 1990lı yıllardan itibaren parti, dernek, sendika ve yayın organları vasıtasıyla legal alanlara yönelmesi, sindirme ve korkutma yoluyla kitleleri kepenk-kontak kapatma eylemlerine ve gösterilerine yöneltmesi bazı dış odakların da çeşitli vesilelerle bölge insanını kışkırtması sözde Kürt sorununun gündemdeki yerini korumasına neden olmuştur. Buna karşılık Kürt orijinli sıradan vatandaşların PKKya verdiği destek şartlara göre değişmiştir.

Bölücü terör eylemlerinin tırmanış gösterdiği dönemde artan bu destek, eylemlerin ve baskıların azaldığı dönemde gerilemiştir. Yurtiçi faaliyetlerini nitelikleri itibariyle kırsal kesim silahlı faaliyetleri ve şehir faaliyetleri olmak üzere ikiye ayırmak mümkündür.

Kırsal Bölgeler

Kırsal kesimde silahlı grupların faaliyetleri söz konusudur. Silahlı grupların faaliyetlerini üslenme, hareket tarzı, eylem biçimleri, eylem hedefleri, eleman temini ve eğitimi ve GKK faaliyetleri açısından incelemek gerekir.

Kırsal kesim silahlı faaliyetleri Hakkariden Karsa, Vandan Sivasa kadar uzanan geniş alanda sürmektedir. Iran ve Irak sınır boylarında nispeten yoğunluk arz eden eylemler iç kısımlarda yoğunluğunu azaltmakla birlikte Genç, Lice, Kulp, Mutki, Tunceli gibi alanlarda yine yoğunluk söz konusu olmuştur.

Üslenme ve Barınma

Silahlı PKK gruplarının sorunlarının en önemlisi üslenme ve barınma sorunudur. Silahlı örgüt mensupları kendilerine göre ölüştürdükları sözde Amed Eyaleti, Garzan Eyaleti. Botan Eyaleti, Zagnos Eyaleti, Dersim Eyaleti. Mardin Eyaleti, Serhat Eyaleti. Ruha (GAP) Eyaleti, Koçkiri, Eyaleti, Güneybatı Eyaleti, Erzurum Eyaleti ve Toros-Akdeniz Eyaletlerinde üslenmişlerdir. Genellikle sarp ve ulaşımı dağlık bölgeler üslenme merkezi olarak seçilirken yerleşim birimlerine yakın üsler, sarp olmayan yerler, tali üslenme bölgeleri ve irtibat adresleri olarak belirlenmiştir. Ulaşım imkanı çok zor olan yerleşme birimlerinden uzak ve güvenlik kuvvetlerinin sık sık denetleyemediği bu alanlarda, ormanların derinliklerinde, vadi yamaçlarında, kayalıklarda kazdıkları sığınaklarda, mağaralarda ve çadırlarda barınmışlardır. Bu üslere, çevre yerleşim birimlerinden araçla, katına veya sırtla getirilen lojistik malzemeler, yer altında oluşturulan depolarda saklanmaktadır.

Yıllardır pek fazla değişmeyen bölgeleri temel barınma alanları olarak benimseyen örgüt, ileri gözetleme yöntemleriyle güvenlik kuvvetlerine karşı tedbirler alamaya çalışmaktadır. Operasyonlardan kurtulmak için örgüt mensuplarının geçici olarak üs bölgelerini terk ettikleri, sürekli manevra yaptıkları anlaşılmıştır.

Ancak, 1994 yılında uygulanan "alan konsepti" uygulaması esnasında temel üslenme bölgelerinin güvenlik kuvvetlerinin denetimi altına alınması sebebiyle örgüt büyük zayiat vermiştir. Üslenme sırasında problem yaşayan örgüt, lojistik stoklarını da yapamamıştır. Günü birlik lojistik temini ise büyük operasyonlarda problem olmuştur. Gruplar bazen günlerce aç kalmışlar ve bu durum teslim olmalarına da yol açmıştır.

Hareket Tarzı ve Donanımları

Kırsal kesimde üslenmiş bulunan örgüt mensupları manga, takım, bölük düzeyinde hareket etmektedirler. Yaklaşık 20 kişiden oluşan takım ideal grup büyüklüğündedir. Ancak, coğrafi şartlara veya yapılacak eylemin şartlarına göre bu grup manga düzeyine düşürülebileceği gibi bölük veya tabur düzeyine de çıkarılabilmektedir. Ancak gerçek durumda 250-300 kişiyi bile bir araya toplamakta daima zorlanmışlardır.

Sarp bölgelerde bulunan üs alanlarında gruplar, takım veya bölük düzeyinde bulunurlar. Bunların arasında herhangi bir müşterek eğitim veya toplantı yoksa, mangalar halinde aralıklı üslenirler.

Eylem alanlarına yaklaşımda son derece temkinli hareket eden örgüt mensupları, tek sıra halinde, ikişerli, avcı zinciri, avcı kolu gibi yürüyüş biçimleriyle intikal etmektedirler. Arazi biçimine göre hareket tarzı farklı olmaktadır.

Kırsal alanda faaliyet gösteren gruplarda bulunan elemanlar piyade tüfeği, el bombası, roketatar, makinalı tüfek taşımaktadırlar. Sınır hattına yakın faaliyet gösteren elemanlarda ise havan, uçaksavar gibi ağır silahlara da rastlanmaktadır. Silahlı kırsal gruplar telsiz, mobil telefon gibi teknik haberleşme vasıtalarıyla koordine edilmektedirler. Gruplar genelde silah ve mühimmat yönünden sıkıntı yaşamamaktadırlar.

Eylem Çeşitleri ve Biçimi

PKKnın gerçekleştirdiği eylemler, vur-kaç taktiğine dayalı çete eylemleridir. Örgüt bu eylemleri gerçekleştirmek için pusu, baskın, sabotaj gibi çeşitli metotlar denemektedir. Bugüne kadar gerçekleştirilen eylem çeşitleri yol kesme, araziye çıkma. Güvenlik güçlerine pusu, saldırı, mayınlama, bubi tuzakları oluşturulması. GKKlara baskın, mensuplarını kaçırma, pusuya düşürme, evlerini bahçelerini yakma, hayvanlarını telef etme, kalabalık gruplarla il, ilçe, köy, mezra baskınları, yine il ve ilçe merkezlerinde süreklilik arz eden bombalama, sabotaj, Karakol baskını, askeri birlik ve karakolları imhaya yönelik eylemler şeklinde olmuştur.

Eylemlerden evvel keşif ve istihbarat yapılarak hedefin kuvvetli ve zayıf yönleri tespit edilmekte ve milis denilen işbirlikçilerin de yardımıyla eylemler gerçekleştirilmektedir.

PKKNIN SİLAH ENVANTERİ

Geçtiğimiz günlerde terör örgütü sözcüleri, Türk basınında PKKnın silah envanterinin neden hep yabancı orduların envanterinde görünen silahlardan oluştuğu sorularına ve bu yöndeki kuşkuları üzerine yaptığı açıklamalarda, silahların Kuzey Irakta oluşturulan silah pazarlarından edindiğini açıklamıştı.

Aslında bu açıklama doğru değildi. Kuzey Irakta bazı sözde müttefik ülkelerin bu silahları zimmet karşılığında PKKya verildiğini Türk istihbarat güçleri ortaya çıkarmıştı.

Böylece PKKnın silahlarının önemli bir miktarını silah pazarından almadığı bizatihi bu ülkelerin bazılarını hibe karşılığı verdiği de ortaya çıkmıştı.

Şimdi aşağıda bu silahların menşeilerine dair bazı bilgileri sizlerle paylaşalım.

TERÖR ÖRGÜTLERİNDEN ELE GEÇİRİLEN SİLAHLARIN ÜLKELERE GÖRE DAĞILIMI

TÜRKİYEYE YÖNELİK TERÖR ÖRGÜTLERİNİN KULLANDIKLARI SİLAHLARIN MENŞEİ HAKKARİ BÖLGESİNDE TERÖRİSTLERDEN ELE GEÇİRİLEN İTALYA MENŞEİLİ TS-50 A-P MAYIN

TERÖRİSTLERDEN ELE GEÇİRİLEN ABD MENŞEİLİ M-16 PİYADE TÜFEĞİ

TOKAT BÖLGESİNDE TERÖRİSTLERDEN ELE GEÇİRİLE 56-1 27150235 SERİ NUMARALI ÇİN MENŞEİLİ KALAŞNİKOF PİYADE TÜFEĞİ

TOKAT BÖLGESİNDE TERÖRİSTLERDEN ELE GEÇİRİLEN Z 55649 SERİ NUMARALI MACARİSTAN MENŞEİLİ KALAŞNİKOF PİYADE TÜFEĞİ

TERÖRİSTLERDEN ELE GEÇİRİLEN IRAK MENŞEİLİ RPG-16 (AL-NASIRAH) ROKETATAR

SİİRT BÖLGESİNDE TERÖRİSTLERDEN ELE GEÇİRİLEN İTALYA MENŞEİLİ VS-1.6 A-T MAYIN

TOKAT BÖLGESİNDE TERÖRİSTLERDEN ELE GEÇİRİLEN 766179 SERİ NUMARALI RUSYA MENŞEİLİ KALAŞNİKOF PİYADE TÜFEĞİ

PKKnın envanterindeki diğer silahlarla ilgili bilgileri http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Digi-Security-Turkiye/ adresinde bulabilirsiniz.

BU BİLGİLER acikistihbarat.com SİTESİNDEN ALINMIŞTIR! 
__________________________________________________ ______________

KARDULAR ÜZERİNE

KÜRT adı Güneydoğu Anadoluda ancak 7. asırdaki Arap istilasından sonra, hatta 9. asrın başlarında işitilmeye başlamıştır.

KÜRT kelimesi ilk başlarda KALIN KAR TABAKALI BÖLGEde yaşıyanları kastederek kullanılmışsa da, sonradan DAĞ GÖÇEBELİĞİ anlamına gelmeye başlamıştır.

Daha önceleri BOHTAN SUYU, ve DİCLE nehri ile VAN gölü arasındaki küçük sahada KARDUK, KORDİK, GORDUNE, KORÇEK, KARDAKA gibi adlara rastlanmıştır. Ancak bunların Âri diye adlandırılan İranlılar ile değil, TÜRKLER ile bağlantısı vardır.

M.Ö.2000 senelerine dayanan iki SÜMER eşik taşında KAR-DA-KA ismine rastlanmıştır. Bu memleket, VAN GÖLÜnün güneyinde SU TAİFESİ yanında bulunuyordu.

KAR-DA-KA kelimesinin aslı KAR-DU-Ktur. Bu kelime pek çok yerde KARDUK, KARDUKH, KARDUENE, KARDUÇİ olarak geçmektedir.

O dönemin komşu ülkelerinin adları SUBARTU, URARTU, ZİGURTU, İMARTU, MAHALTU idi. Bunlardan kolayca görüleceği gibi DU, TU, U ekleri YURT anlamı vermektedir. O ülkelerde yaşıyan halk ise SUBAR, URAR, KAR, İMAR, ZİGUR, MAHAL adlarını taşıyordu. (25)

Buna göre Urartular demek doğru değildir. URAR-TU ülkenin adıdır, (TÜRK-İSTAN gibi) URAR YURDU anlamına gelir. URARLAR demek gerekir.

Dr. A. VON GABAİN, "TU eki halis MOĞOL son ekidir," der... Zaten YURT kelimesi de hem TÜRKÇE, hem MOĞOLCAda vardır. Moğolcada Yurt ÇADIR demektir ki, Türklerin neden vatanlarına YURT dediklerini çok iyi açıklar.

Ayrıca MOG-OL kelimesinin MOG ve MOGAR ile bağlantısı, GOG-MOG ilişkisine, dolayısiyle TÜRK ve MOGOLun aynı kökten olduğuna işarettir.

Öte yandan "K" eki eski TÜRKÇEde çoğul eki idi. Halen de mekân anlamında kullanılır. Konak, tünek, oyuk, kayık mekânları; kon-tüne-oy-kay fiillerinden türetilmiştir. "İK" eki ise ORTA ASYA TÜRKÇESİnde, aynı kökenli MACARCAda, ve eski İran dillerinde çoğul ekidir. Hatta TÜR-K kelimesi TURLAR anlamında çoğul ifade eder. AVESTAda bu çoğul haliyle diğer kavim adları arasında yer aldığı görülmüştür.

Öyleyse KAR-DU, KAR YURDU demektir, KAR-DU-K da KAR YURTLULAR demektir, KARLAR, HİNDUKUŞ dağları çevresinde GURŞİSTANın PAKTİKA bölgesinde yaşayan bir TÜRK oymağıdır. O yöreye KARDU-EL yani KAR YURDU HALKI (DİYARI) denir. (26)

Yani KAR boyuna hem GÜNEY ANADOLUda, hem de ORTA ASYAda rastlanır. Her iki yerde de KARDU diye bilinen bölgeler vardır. Ksenophonenun KARDUKLARdan bahsetmesi, Kürtlerden bahsediyor anlamına hiç mi hiç gelmez!

V. MİNORSKY, "KÜRTLERİN İRANÎ SAYILMASI, IRKÎ OLMAKTAN ZİYADE; DİL VE TARİH MUTALAALARINA DAYANMAKTADIR. Kürtlerin merkezi sahaya yerleşmeden evvel, oralarda isimleri kendilerininkine benziyen, fakat başka menşeli KARDU adlı bir kavim yaşamış olduğu ve bunların SONRADAN İran menşelilerle KARIŞMIŞ olduğunu ileri sürmek mümkündür," der.

Bu ifade dahi KARDULARın KÜRT olmadığını, KÜRTLERİN DE İranlı, yani ARYAN OLMADIĞINI göstermektedir.

Ayırımcıların iddialarının aksine; Kürt ve Karduk kelimesi arasında bir ilişki olmadığı Nöldeke, Hartmann, Weissbach gibi şarkiyatçılar tarafından ortaya konmuştur.

Olsa da farketmez... Biz KARDULARın TÜRK olduğunu daha önce gösterdik... Ama bilim adamları da ayırımcılara destek vermiyor. Yani KARDULAR TÜRK, ama şimdiki "kürt" diye bizden koparılmak istenenler ile ilişkisi yok!..

SU TAİFESİ sözü karışık gelebilir. AKATÇAda SU hem su, hem nehir anlamındadır. TÜRKÇEnin çeşitli dillerinde SU, suy-suv-sub-suf kelimelerinin kısaltılmış halidir.

Türkçede AR, ER, İR, UR ekleri uruk-millet-boy gösterir. SÜMER, KİMER, MİŞER, İBER, SUBAR, SİTER, BULGAR, BALKAR, KAŞGAR, MACAR, TATAR, HAZAR, AVAR, KAÇAR, AFŞAR, TOKHAR, URAR, HUNGAR adları hep bu urukların ve boyların TÜRK kökenlerine işarettir.

Daha çok devlet kuran TÜRK boyları, adlarında böyle bir değişiklik yapmışlardır. Mesela AFŞİN (AVŞİN, AVŞEN) adlı küçük bir oymak olduğu gibi, AVŞAR diye büyük bir uruk da vardır. HUN-GURlar devlet kurunca HUN-GAR, BEL-GURlar devlet kurunca BULGAR, SUPlar SUBAR, SUVlar SUVAR olmuşlardır.

Şu halde SÜMER Eşik Taşında geçen SU TAİFESİ, yani SU HALKI, SUBARLARdan başkası değildir!.. SUB-AR-TU da ülkenin adıdır.

SUBARLAR, görüldüğü gibi bir TÜRK boyudur. İlerde SABİR adı ile ortaya çıkacak ve hemen bütün KUZEY ASYAya SİBİRYA (İngilizce telaffuzu aslına daha uygun: Sayberya) yani SABİR YURDU adını vereceklerdir.
________________________

(25)- Yavuz, Edip; Tarih Boyunca Türk Kavimleri
(26)- Yavuz, Edip; aynı eser. 
__________________________________________________ _____________________________

KÜRT MESELESİ Mİ, ŞARK MESELESİ Mİ?...

ANADOLUda ROMA-BİZANS döneminde bir "kürt sorunu" olmamıştır.

SELÇUKLULAR zamanında pek çok TÜRKMEN isyanı olmasına rağmen bir "kürt sorunu" yoktur! OSMANLILAR döneminde de Kürtlerden kaynaklanan bir "kürt sorunu" olmamıştır!.. Ta Tanzimata kadar!..

Tanzimatla birlikte OSMANLI topraklarında yaşayan herkes eşit sayılıp, o tarihe kadar askere alınmayan Kürtler askere çağrılınca, isyanlar başlamıştır. O dönemde TÜRKİYEde uzman olarak görev yapan Mareşal Moltke, "Mektuplar"ında bu hususu çok açık bir şekilde belirtir.

Kürt meselesi 19. asrın ortalarından itibaren DOĞU ve GÜNEY ANADOLU, ARABİSTAN üzerinde gözü olan milletlerin ortaya bir ŞARK MESELESİ atmasıyla yoğunlaşmıştır.

ŞARK MESELESİ, Avrupalı ülkelerin ve Rusyanın gittikçe zayıflamakta olan OSMANLI DEVLETİni yıkmak ve mirasını paylaşma sorunudur. Bu amaçla Sırp, Yunan, Arap, Ermeni ve Kürt milliyetçiliği, bölücülüğü kışkırtılmış, neticede pek çok TÜRK nüfusla birlikte Balkanlar, Kafkaslar, Arabistan ve Afrikada geniş TÜRK toprakları elden çıkmıştır... Şimdi de sadece TÜRKİYEyi değil; eski OSMANLI toprakları ile, İRAN ve PAKİSTAN gibi müslüman ülkeleri de mezhep ve etnik köken bahanesiyle bölüp parçalamak istiyorlar!

Bu tarz bir milliyetçilik güden İngiliz, Fransız Alman, Rus, hatta Amerikalı bilim adamlarının(!), kendi idareleri altında sömürge hayatı yaşıyan TÜRKLER, Afrikalılar, Hintliler, Çinliler, Kızılderililer üzerinde neden benzer çalışmalar yapmadıkları anlaşılır gibi değildir.

Kürtler ve Kürt meselesi üzerine olan tezlerin kökeni, 1850-1920ler arasında oluşan Alman, İngiliz, Fransız ve Rus ekolüne dayanmaktadır. Bunların da amacı belli idi.

Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun parçalanması!...

Batının da beslediği Minorsky, Marr ve Nikitine adlı üçlü, bu teorileri geliştiren ekiptir.

1960lardan sonra Kürt ve Ermeni literatüründe izlenen yeniden doğuş hareketinde görev alan araştırmacılar, bu ekolün yapıtlarını kaynak olarak almaktadır... En önemlisi Besile Nikitinenin "Les Kurdes Etude Sociologue et Historique" adlı eseridir.

Nikitine kitabının dokümantasyonunu 1915-1918 yılları arasında Urmiyahda Çarlık Rusyasının konsolosu olarak bulunduğu sürede yapmıştır... Eseri 1956da yayınlanmıştır. 1973de Associaton Kurdistan tarafından 2. baskısı yapılmıştır.

Bunların eserlerinde pek çok tutarsız iddia vardır.

Tarihi açıdan bakınca, Herodota göre, M.Ö. 5. asırda Ahemenit İmparatorluğunun 13. eyaleti PATTUKUİ adını taşır.... Bu kelime bugünkü BOHTAN ifadesini hatırlatabilir... Bu eyaletin doğusunda KARDUKOY bulunmaktaydı. Paktukui Diclenin sol kıyısında idi.

Ksenophon "Onbinlerin Ricatı" adlı askerî raporunda M.Ö.400 tarihinde PAKTUKUİ geçidinde baskına uğradıklarını, MED ve Perslerden oluşan askerlerin kendilerini gerilemeye zorladığını yazar.

Ayrıca KARDULARın Kral Artaxercesin hakimiyetini kabul etmedikleri gibi, diğer derebeylerin buyruğuna da girmediklerini belirtir....

Bu yöreye Yunan yazarları "Gordiyen", Amariler "Bel-Kardu" derlerdi... Ayırımcılar bu KARDULARı Kürtlerin atası sayarken, Lehman Haupt onları Gürcülerin atası kabul eder.

İsim benzerliği her zaman bağlantı kurmak için yeterli olmaz... Mesela Fransız kelimesi Frank adını taşıyan Germen asıllı kavimden gelmiştir. Halbuki Fransızlar dil itibarile Latin grubuna bağlıdırlar... Çünkü Fransanın kuzeyi Franklar ve Rumlar, Ermeniler, Yahudilerin bulunduğu levantenlerden oluşurken; Güney halkı Jül Sezarın Latin kökenli lejyonlarından gelir.

Öne sürülen bir diğer bir tez ise bu KARDU halkının Medlerden geldiğidir... Bunun için Revanduz civarında Şanedar mağarasında Paleoletik çağdan kalma bir insan iskeleti bulunduğu ve tipinin "Aryen" olduğu iddia edilir...

Akad Kralı Naram-Sin, Paris Louvres Müzesindeki zafer abidesinde LULULARın kralı Satunuyi nasıl yendiğini anlatır...

Zagros dağlarının ilk sakini bu LULULAR (veya LULLUBİLER) ile, Diyala Irmağı civarında oturan GUTİLERin Kürtlerin atası olduğu öne sürülür.

M.Ö.17. asırda KASSİTLER önce emekçi olarak, sonra toplu halde savaşmadan LURİSTAN denilen bölgeye yerleşmişlerdi. Babilde 600 yıl hüküm sürdüler... Atı bölgeye onlar getirdiler... KASSİTLER de Kürtlerin ataları sayılmaktadır. Çünkü KASSİTLER, MED asıllı idiler. Kürt bölücüler de MEDLERe sahip çıkarlar.

Ermeni araştırıcı Arşak Sarfasyan, "MED diye bir toplumun yaşamadığını, Bu adın Herodot Tarihinin yanlış yorumlanmasından ortaya çıktığını, Ermenilerin Kürtlerin atası olduğunu, ve her ikisinin de Hint-Avrupaî kökenli olduğunu" öne sürmüştür....

Aslında Ermeniler ile Kürt ayırımcılar aynı bölgede aynı toprakları talep ederler!.. 1915 yılındaki tehcir sırasında Ermeni konvoylarına saldıranlar da Kürt çeteleri idi... Sarfasyan, bu toprakları elde edinceye kadar Kürtleri kendi safına çekmeyi amaçlamıştır.

Dil açısından da Batılı kürdologlara göre Kürtler Pers asıllı bir toplumdur... Minorsky de böyle söyler. Ârî ırktandırlar. M.Ö. 3. asırda Urmiyah dolaylarından Bohtan çevresine göç etmişlerdir.

Halbuki Louvres Müzesinde bulunan kabartmalarda İran krallarının ve tanrıların etrafında TURANÎ tipli bu askerlere rastlanmaktadır. Bunlar çekik gözlü, elmacık kemikleri çıkık, iradeli bakışlı kişilerdir.

Zaten Minorsky, bu iddiası ile M.Ö. 3. asırdan evvelki devlet ve milletleri kürt ilan etmekten vazgeçmiş olur.

Marra göre ise Kürtler, Ermeniler ve Gürcüler ASYATİK ve YAFETİKtirler, yani TURANÎdirler. Biz de bu inançtayız. Bunlar bulundukları yöreye özgü otoktan kavimlerdir.

Bazıları da Kürtlerin kökünü Kırtoylarda (Cirtien) arar. Bunlar Azerbeycanda yaşıyan göçebelerdi. İlk defa Polybe (M.Ö.200) onlardan "MED ordusunda karışıklık çıkaran askerler" diye söz etmiştir. Selekos Kralı 3. Antiochus Kirtoyları yenmiş, egemenliği altına almıştır. Sonra Ermeni kralı Dikran (M.Ö. 89-36) bunlardan 35.000 kişiyi esir etmiş, inşaat işlerinde çalıştırmıştır.

Minorsky ve Marr, MED toplumunun Kürt tarihinde önemli yeri olduğunu belirtirler. Bunlara göre Kırmanç kelimesinin Med-Matai-Mada-Manniensler ile ilgisi vardır. "Manda" veya "Umman Manda", Med ordusundaki paralı askerlere verilen ad idi. Asurlular da SÜMERLER ve İSKİTLERe bu adı verirlerdi.

O takdirde Kırmançlar SÜMER ve İSKİTLERe bağlanmış olur ki, bu da onları TÜRK yapar.

Herodot, Strabon ve Ptoleme, "Mantien, Martien veya Margien" diye bir toplumdan bahsederler... Strabona göre onbinler Bohtanı geçtikten sonra Persler ve Mandlardan oluşan birliklerin hücumuna uğramışlardır... Mandlar Kirtoyların komşusu idi.

Buna dayanarak Minorsky, "Kürtlerin Mardoi ve Kirtoyi adındaki iki soydan geldiği"ni savunur... Ona göre bunlar batıya göç ederken aralarına yabancı unsurlar da karışmıştır.

Aries-Kappers 1931de "Kürtlerin ayrı bir ırk oluşturduğunu, fakat yöredeki diğer toplumlarla (Semit, Asyanik ve TÜRKMENLERle) karışmış olduğu"nu öne sürmüştür!..

1897de TÜRKİYEde Kürtleri incelemiş Chantre ise,

"Kuzey Kürdü uzun boylu zayıftır, burnu ince, hafif kemerlidir. Ağzı küçük, yüzü oval ve uzundur. Erkeklerin uzun bıyıkları olup sakalsızdırlar. Bakışları sert ve kararlıdır. Bir çoğu sarışın ve mavi gözlüdür. Beyaz tenlidir. Bu tipte bir Kürt çocuğu bir İngilizden farksızdır. Doğuda ise çehre geniş yayvan, vücut daha dolgundur,"
der.

l912de İngiliz ordusunda binbaşı olan Saona, "Belirli bir Kürt tipi olmadığını, dağlı, ovalı, göçer, yerleşik olmalarına göre Kürt tiplerinin değişik olduğu"nu söyler.

1952de antropolojik incelemeler yapan Henry Fielde göre "Kürt adı ile tanımlanan kişi orta boylu (1.68m), uzun gövdeli, kısa bacaklı, geniş alınlı, brekisefaldir."

İncelenen tiplerden dörtte biri Oriprozop, diğerleri eşit miktarda Mezoprozop ve Leptoprozoptur. Burun kemerlidir. Araplara oranla Kürt daha kıllı, saçları hafif kıvırcık, gözleri kahverengi ve siyahtır... TÜRKİYE kürtlerinden sarı saçlı ve mavi gözlülere rastlanır. Cildi Arabınkinden daha açıktır...

Hemen hatırlatalım ki, bütün bu araştırma, incelemeler ŞARK MESELESİ muvacehesinde, ve "Kürtleri nasıl ayrı gösterir de TÜRKİYEyi böleriz?" zihniyetiyle yürütülmüştür. Ancak görüldüğü gibi bu tiplemeler pek çok TÜRKMEN aşiretinde görülen özelliklerdir, ve Kürtleri TÜRKLERden ayırmaktan ziyade, yakınlaştırır.

M.S.387 tarihinde Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu, Persler ve Bizanslılar arasında paylaşılıp sınır tesbiti yapılmıştır. Bizans sınırı Erzurum ve Muşa kadar dayanıyordu. 591de Bizans ile Persler arasında yeniden bir sınır ayarlaması yapılmış ve hudut Tiflis ve Dara arasında bir Duin-Muki-Urmiya-Mokha kadar ilerlemiştir. Pers İmparatorluğu yıkıldığında Bizanslılar 687de Hazar Denizine dahi ulaşmışlardı.

Öte yandan İmparator Constantin Parphyrogenete PEÇENEK akınlarının kendisinin tahta çıkmasından 50 yıl önce başladığı yazar. Bu 9. asrın sonu demektir... Peçenekler Oğuz boyundandır. Bizanslılar PATZİNAKİTAY derler.

10. asırda da SELÇUKLU OĞUZLARının akını başlar. Zaman zaman TÜRK boyları kendi aralarında da savaşırlar. Bizanslılar HAZAR, PEÇENEK, KUMAN ve UZ TÜRKLERini doğu ve batı sınırlarına yerleştirerek düşmanlarına karşı kullanmışlardır. (M. Aktok Kaşgarlı, Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu Uygarlığına Giriş, Türk Kültürünü Araştırma Enstitüsü, 1984)

İşte bugünkü Kürtler, o tarihlerde Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadoluya yerleştirilen UZ, KUMAN ve PEÇENEK TÜRKLERİnin bölge halkıyla karışmasından oluşmuştur... Bölge halkları ise başlıca Ermeniler, Araplar ve Perslerdir.

İşte bu yüzden ortaya Ermeni Kürdü, Arap Kürdü, Fars Kürdü ve TÜRKMEN Kürdü gibi farklılıklar çıkmıştır. Apo (Artin Agopyan) ve meşhur kaçakçı Behçet Cantürk Ermeni asıllı Kürtlere örnek olduğu gibi, İbrahim Tatlıses te "Ben Arap asıllı Kürdüm" diyerek bu gerçeğe işaret etmiştir. Mesut Barzani ailesi de Yahudi Kürdüdür. KUMAN ile KURMANÇ benzerliği dikkat çekicidir. KURMANÇLAR, TÜRKMEN asıllı Kürtlerdir. Yani bir özgün bir Kürt milleti yoktur. Özgün bir Kürt dili, özgün bir Kürt tipi yoktur. Öte yandan dünyanın hiç bir yerinde, tarihin hiç bir döneminde "Kürtçe" bir abideye, bir dikilitaşa rastlanmamıştır. Yani bir Kürt medeniyeti de yoktur! Bölge tamamen TÜRK YURDU, Mustafa Kemal ATATÜRKün deyimiyle TÜRKELİdir!.

Peki, o zaman bazı haritalarda ve eski tarihlerde geçen ERMENİSTAN ne oluyor?.. Ermeniler de Yafetik bir halktır. Aslında TÜRKLER ile akrabadır. Ancak bizim İslâmı kabul etmemizden çok önce Hıristiyan olmuşlardır. Yine de Selçuklu ve Osmanlı döneminde 1000 yıl bizimle kardeşçe yaşamışlardır. Ne var ki, Kürtlerin şimdi kapıldıkları emperyalist Batı rüzgârlarına onlar 1880lerde kapılmış ve TÜRK ve müslüman düşmanı kesilmişlerdir.

Ermenilerin geniş bir araziye yayılmasının sebebi de şudur:

İmparator Maurice "Ermeniler Doğu yörelerinde bırakılırsa, bizim için rahat yoktur," diyerek Ermeni derebeylerini aileleri ile birlikte batıya nakleder!..

Ermenilere bir kaç kere yer değiştirten Bizanslılar bu davranışları ile Anadolunnun çeşitli yerlerine "Ermenistan" denmesine yol açmışlardır.

Buna göre:

l. Ermenistan : Sivas, Malatya, Kayseri
2. Ermenistan : Kayseri, Sivas, Erzincan
3. Ermenistan : Malatya, Muş, Van
4. Ermenistan : Mukri bölgesi

Ancak bu yörelerden hiç biri Ermenilerin yurdu değildir.

Aslında Doğu Anadoludaki bölgenin kadim adı Armenistan DAĞLIK BÖLGE anlamına gelir. Ermeni adı o bölgede oturanlara sonradan verilmiştir. Ermeniler kendilerine Haçik der.

Görüldüğü gibi bu listeye dayanan Ermeni fanatikler ile Kürt ayırımcılar, aynı bölgelerin kendilerine ait olduğunu iddia ediyorlar.

Son zamanlarda ortaya atılan bir iddia ise, Kürtler ile Ermenilerin aynı yörede yaşıyan, aynı ırktan gelen Hint-Avrupai toplumlar olduğudur.

Kürtler ile Ermenilerin aynı ırktan geldiğini kabul edebiliriz. Ancak o zaman her ikisi de ARYAN (HİNT-AVRUPAİ) değil; YAFETİK (TURANÎ) gruba ait Kafkasyalı bir topluluk olur... Yani TÜRKLER ile akrabadır. Bunu Levon Dabağyan adlı bir Ermeni vatandaşımız T.B.M.M. komisyonunda dile getirmiş, "Biz TÜRK asıllıyız," demiştir. (Mayıs 2005)

Ermeniler Hıristiyanlığı 302 tarihinde kabul etmişlerdir. Konuştukları dil Hint-Avrupa özellikler göstermez... Özellikle Batı Ermenice denilen ağzı TÜRKÇE kelimelerle dolu olup, soyadları TÜRKÇE kökler taşır. Papazyan, Pastırmacıyan gibilerinin yanısıra, Dökmeciyan adında bir Ermeni ABDde eyalet valisi dahi olmuştur.

Sadece Batılı tarihçiler değil, dil uzmanları da politikayı bilime âlet etmekten kaçınmazlar. Dillerin kökeni tablolarında Ermenice Hint-Avrupai grubun ayrı ve önemli bir dalı olarak yer alır.

Baskçanın da dahil edildiği bir "Kafkas Dil Grubu" oluşturulur. Böylece hem Kafkas dillerinin hem de Baskçanın URAL-ALTAY TÜRKÇE dil grubuyla bağlantısı kesilmek istenir... Bununla ilgili şemaları ilerde vereceğiz.

M.S. 640 tarihini taşıyan bir haritada bölgede ne Kürt, ne de Ermenilerin adı geçer. Persler ve Bizanslılar vardır. Bizans; HAZAR, HARZEM TÜRKLERİ ve diğer TÜRK imparatorlukları ile çevrilidir... Haritayı ilerde vereceğiz.

Nemeth "Bu dönemde Anadoluya yerleşen ilk TÜRKLERin SELÇUKLULAR olmadığını, Abbasi halifeleri döneminde bölgeye pek çok TÜRKün yerleştirildiğini" söyler. (M.A Kaşgarlı, aynı eser sf. 21)

Batı literatürü, 990 tarihinde Güney Anadoluda kurulan Mervani Beyliğini, Kürt devleti olarak gösterir... Ancak 1903de British Museumda bulunup yayınlanan İbn-al Azrak al Farikinin Mayarfariki kenti üzerine yazdığı metin, bu beyliğin İslam halifesine bağlı diğer beyliklerden farklı olmadığını gösterir.

Ayrıca beyliği kuran Abu Ali bin Mercan bin DUSTAKın adı uzerinde durmak gerekir... ORTAASYA TÜRKLERİnde hâlâ Dustak-Durak-Tutak gibi isimler hâlâ yaşamaktadır.

Nikitine bunu farketmiş olacak ki, eserinin 182. sayfasında "Mervan Beyliğinde Kürt niteliği aramak beyhudedir," der!..

SELÇUKLULARın Kürt beyliklerini ortadan kaldırdıkları iddiası, tamamen asılsızdır!.. Daha önce de belirttiğimiz gibi o dönemde bölgede bir Kürt beyliği olmadığı gibi, çok önceden gelip yerleşmiş olan UZ ve PEÇENEK TÜRKLERİ vardı. Anti-TÜRK Rus yazar Nikitine dahi "savaşçı Kürt beylerinin Arap uygarlığında yerlerinin büyük olduğu"nu öne sürmesine rağmen, "Halk tabakası Kürt değil TÜRKtür. Çünkü Kürtlere en yakın etnik toplum TÜRKLERdi," der!.. (sf.163)

Marr ise "Kürtler ile TÜRKLER çok karışmışlardır," demekten kendini alamaz...

1987 yılında yayınlanmış olan Etnoloji ve Sosyolojik Etütler dergisinde "Karadeniz Etrafında 50 Yıllık Etnik Gelişim" başlıklı makaleyi yazan Dr. Alexandre Basmakof, "antropolojik bakımdan Kürtlerin TÜRKLERden fark edilemedikleri"ni yazar!..

Basmakof "Ermenilerde de YAFETİK (TURANÎ) özelliklerin Aryan niteliklerden çok daha fazla olduğunu, Yezidilerin de Kürtçe konuşmakla beraber yöre halkından (TÜRKLERden) ayrı bir dünyanın insanları olmadığı"nı belirtir!..

Robert Olson, "Kürt Milliyetçiliğinin Kaynakları ve Şeyh Sait İsyanı" (Öz-Ge Yayınları, 1992) adlı kitabında 1. Dünya Savaşı dönemine ait bazı rakamlar verir. Ermeni piskoposluğu kayıtlarında altı "kürt" ilinde

Erzurumda 75.000,
Vanda 72.000,
Bitliste 77.000,
Elazığda 95.000,
Sivasta 50.000,
toplam 464.000 kişi

ile bölge nüfusunun %16.3ünü "kürtler"in oluşturduğunu,
buna karşılık nüfusun %25.4ünü TÜRKLERin,
%38.9unu Ermenilerin teşkil ettiğini,

söyler. Ayrıca

140.000 Kızılbaş,
77.000 Zaza ve
37.000 Yezidi

olduğunu, bunların hesaba dahil edilmediğini belirtir. Kızılbaşlarla Zazaları Kürtlere dahil ederek 666.000 TÜRKe karşı 681.000 Kürde ulaşır.

Ne var ki, Kızılbaş, yani Alevilerin çoğu Kürt değil, TÜRKtür. Ayrıca Zazalar bölgeye Celaleddin Harzemşah ile birlikte gelmiş Horasanlı GUR TÜRKLERİdir!. Bunu söylemez!..

Yine de, Ermenileri çok (ama çoğunluk değil!.. sadece %39) göstermesine rağmen, TÜRK ve Kürtlerin aynı sayılarda olduğunu belirtmiş olur!..

David Mc Dowall, "A Modern History of The Kurds" adlı kitabında Kürtleri ayrı bir kavim göstermeye çalışırken gerçeği de fazla gizleyemez. "Kürdistan" tâbirinin ilk defa 12. asırda Selçuklular tarafından "coğrafî" bir ifade olarak kullanıldığını belirtir. (sf. 6) Biz de buna katılıyoruz. Kürdistan, tıpkı DAĞISTAN (dağlık bölge) gibi, kalın kar tabakaları ile kaplı bölge anlamına gelen bir ifadedir.

Aynı yazar, bu bölgede yaşayan Arap ve TÜRKMEN aşiretlerinin zamanla kültür açısından "kürt"leştiğinde şüphe yoktur, der. (sf. 9) "Kürt ve TÜRKMEN aşiretleri bir arada yaşadılar ve aynı konfederasyonlar (beylikler) içinde kaynaştılar," diye ekler. Ve "Kürdistan bölgesine göçen Arap kabilesi Ravadî, 200 yıl sonra Arap kökeni bilinmesine rağmen Kürt addedildi," der. Bu kabileden olan Selâhaddin Eyyubînin neden "Kürt" diye yutturulmak istendiğini açıklarken, bu muhterem zatın TÜRK isimli kardeşlerini, akrabalarını açıklamaz!.

Yazar sf. 25de Yavuz Sultan Selim dönemini anlatırken, "Turkomans including qizilbash tribes" diyerek kızılbaş-alevi aşiretlerin TÜRKMEN olduğunu belirtir. Böylece yukarıda Olsonun Kürt nüfusa Kızılbaşları eklemesinin yanlışlığını ortaya koyar.

Velhasıl, binlerce yıllık TÜRK YURDU olan Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadoluyu, Musul-kerkük, Halep, Urumiye, Azerbeycan, İran Azerbeycanı bölgelerini TÜRKLERden koparıp kukla Ermeni ve Kürt devletleri kurmak için olmadık işler yapılmıştır. Arkeoloji, Paleontoloji, Tarih, Dil Bilimi, hatta din ve sosyoloji çarpıtılmış, ancak işin özüne, derinine inince görülmüştür ki, bütün çalışmalar Kürtlerin TÜRKLERden farklı bir ırk, farklı bir soy olduğunu değil; tam tersine Kürtlerin TÜRKLERden ayrılamayacağını ortaya koymuştur.

Ne yapsalar boş!.. Bu topraklar bizim!..

Kürtler bu bölgede bir çok değişik TÜRK boyuna bağlı oymaklarla, obalarla, hatta Araplarla, Farslarla, Ermenilerle, ve dahi Yahudilerle karışmışlar, bugünkü hali almışlardır.

Kürtler başkaları ile öyle karışmışlardır ki, kendi aralarında dahi kaynaşamaz, anlaşamaz duruma gelmişlerdir. O yüzdendir ki, bugün Kuzey Irakta Talabani ile Barzaninin iki ayrı bölgesi, iki ayrı sözde parlamentosu bulunmaktadır. Ayrıca her an onlara baş kaldırmaya hazır pek çok Kürt aşireti vardır.

Kürtlerin kurtuluşu; suni özelliklerle yaratılan ayırımcılıktan vazgeçmeleri, en az bin yıldır birlikte yaşadığı, tarihin en eski ve en şanlı milleti TÜRKLERle tamamen kaynaşmalarındadır!.. TÜRKLER onları her zaman bağırlarına basmış, kardeş bilmiştir. KÜRTLERin de çoğu TÜRKLERi kardeş bilir.

Yapılacak şey, ayırımcıları aralarından ayıklayıp, emperyalist Hıristiyan Batının kandırmacalarına gelmemek, bütünlüğü devam ettirmektir!

Hiç bir Kürt, bağımsızlık hayallerinin aslında, Amerika-İsrail-İngiltere-Fransa uşağı kukla bir devlette aşağılık bir varlık olarak yaşamak olduğunu unutmamalıdır! MESELE, KÜRT SORUNU DEĞİL, ŞARK MESELESİDİR!.. YAŞADIĞIMIZ TOPRAKLARIN, YERALTI-YERÜSTÜ ZENGİNLİKLERİNİN VE İNSANLARININ ZALİM, EMPERYALİİST HIRİSTİYAN BATIILARCA SÖMÜRÜLMESİ MESELESİDİR!.
__________________________________________________ ___________________________________

BİR KÜRT HALKI YOK MU?

Şimdiye kadar Kürt olduğu iddia edilen devlet ve milletlerin TÜRK olduğunu belirtmeye çalıştık.

Bunların Kürtler ile, ancak TÜRK adı ile bağlantı kurulursa, bir akrabalık bağı olabileceğini gösterdik.

Kürtlerin tamamen TÜRKLERden kopuk olarak bir millet olarak ANADOLUda, İranda ve Mezopotamyada varlık göstermelerinin söz konusu olamıyacağını ortaya koyduk.

KASSİTLERin, KARDULARın, adlarını zorlayarak, bunları "kürt" adına bağlamaya çalışarak, tarih içinde Anadolu civarında "kürt" devleti yaratmak mümkün değildir.

Bir defa şu hususu önemle belirtelim: Etnik kimlik dönemlere bağlıdır, ve değişkendir. İtalyan biri kalkar, gider, Amerikaya yerleşir, çocukları, torunları Amerikalı olur!.. Eskiden OSMANLILARın toprağı olan AVRUPA, AFRİKA, ARABİSTAN, ve BABÜRLÜLERin toprağı olan HİNDİSTAN ve PAKİSTANda pek çok TÜRK kimliğini kaybetmiş, Araplaşmış veya Pakistanlı olup çıkmıştır. Bu, gayet tabii bir seyirdir.

İkincisi, geçmişteki pek çok millet yok olmuştur. SÜMERLER, FRİGLER, HUNLAR, ETRÜSKLER artık yoktur. O soylardan gelenler bugün başka adlar ile yaşamaktadır. Bu da son derece tabiidir.

Kürt ayırımcıların kendilerine bir soy ağacı çıkarmaya çalışmaları, ve bu soy ağacı sayesinde bir tarih edinmeye uğraşmaları beyhude bir çabadır. Çünkü o sahiplendikleri halklardan bugüne yansıtabildikleri hiç bir özellikleri yoktur!.. Bugüne intikal eden ve Kürtlerin kendileine ait sayabilecekleri hiç bir kalıntı, yazıt, belge, eser yoktur!..

Aslında bu "soy kütüğü ve tarih uydurma" olayını başlatan da Kürtler değildir. Ruslar 1856 Paris Anltlaşması ile Boğazlardan Akdenize inme umudunu kaybedince, KAFKASLARdan Basra Körfezine inmeyi planlamışlar, yol üzerindeki Ermeni ve Kürtleri kışkırtarak kendilerine yol açmaya çalışmışlardır.

Bu amaçla 1860 yılında Sen Petersburg Üniversitesinde bir Kürdoloji Bölümü kurdular... Jaba, B. Nikitine, V. Minorsky gibi kişileri de Urmiye, Erzurum gibi şehirlere "konsolos" diye gönderdiler. Bu kişiler yaptıkları araştırmalarla sonradan "kürdoloji uzmanı" olup çıktı. Bütün Kürtçülük-Bölücülük faaliyeti de bunların çalışmalarına dayandırıldı!

General Maslofsky "Umumî Harpte Kafkas Cephesi" adlı eserinde, gerçek emeli şöyle açıklar:

- "Rusların bu uğurdaki gerçek niyet ve ülküleri; Fırat boylarında Rus Kazakları ve Mujiklerini yerleştirmek, yani buraları da Kırım ülkesi, Kuban boyları ve Karadenizin doğusu gibi Ruslaştırarak İskenderun ve Basra Körfezine inmekti."

Rusların "sıcak denizler" emeliyle başlattığı, hemen arkasından Batılı devletlerin katıldığı Kürtçülük araştırmalarından önce bir tek kitap vardır ki, ŞEREFNÂME diye bilinir. 1576 yılında yazılmış olan ŞEREFNÂMEde Kürtlerin ortaya çıkışıyla ilgili rivayetlere yer verilmiştir.

Bu kitabın adı, yazarı ŞEREF HANdan gelir, "Şerefin Yazdıkları" anlamına gelir, yoksa "Kürtlerin şerefli bir millet olduğu" iddiasıyla yazılmamıştır. Şeref Han, rivayetleri şöyle sıralar:

- Kürtler OĞUZ HAN soyundan olup, İSLAMdan önce onlara tâbi idiler.

- OĞUZLAR, İSLÂM dinine girmek için BOĞDUZ diye Kürt kökenli bir elçi gönderirler. Çok çirkin biri olan elçiyi Peygamber (herhalde saygısızlığından dolayı) lânetler, ve soyunun dağılmasını söyler. Kürtler bu dağılmanın sonucu darmadığınık bir toplum olarak ortaya çıkar... (Aslında BOĞDÜZ bir OĞUZ boyudur.)

- Kürtler BOKTH ve BECEN isimli iki kardeşten türemişlerdir... (Aslına en yakın rivayetlerden biri budur. Çünkü BOKTH (BOĞDÜZ) ve BECEN (BEÇENE, PEÇENEK) iki OĞUZ boyudur.)

- Kürtler Hz. SÜLEYMANın emrindeki cinlerin kovulmuş ve üzerlerinden perde kaldırılmış olan (bedenlenmelerine izin verilmiş) boyundan gelmedir. Dağların cinidirler.

- Zalim kral DEHHAKın omuzundaki yılan başlı çıbanlara Şeytanın tavsiyesi üzerine her gün iki gencin beyni sürülüyordu. Bu vahşete dayanamayan celladın her gün bu gençlerden birini serbest bırakması, bunların dağlara kaçıp çoğalması ile Kürtler oluşmuştur... (Bu da ŞEHNÂMEdeki rivayettir.)

- Kürtler, MİLAN ve ZİLAN adlı iki kabileden türemişlerdir. MİLANLAR Arabistandan, ZİLANLAR Doğudan (ASYAdan) gelmiştir... (Bu rivayet te, en azından Kürtlerin bir kolunun TÜRK kökenli olduğunu ortaya koymaktadır. Kürt kökenli Dr. Rışvanoğlu, daha da ileri giderek "bugünkü MİLAN ve ZİLAN aşiretlerinin Kürt sayılması"na itiraz eder!..)

- Kürtler Arapça konuşurlar. Öyleyse asılları Araptır... (Bu rivayet te herhalde, Hz. Ömerin oğlu Abdullahın "Kürtler, Farsların bedevî Araplarıdır," tarifine dayanmaktadır. O cümlede kastedilen husus Kürtlerin "bedevî Araplar gibi göçebe" oluşudur... Eğer dil açısından gidilirse, Kürtlerin Fars asıllı olduğunu iddia etmek daha akla yatkın düşer.)

Bunları biz söylemiyoruz!.. Kürt bölücüler için kaynak kitap Şerefnâme söylüyor!

TÜRK ordusunda yüzbaşı iken 1925 Şeyh Sait isyanında ihanet ederek birliğindeki Kürt kökenlilerle birlikte karşı tarafa geçen, daha sonra Ağrı isyanına katılan, kendinden menkul rütbesiyle General İhsan Nuri, "Kürtlerin Kökeni" adlı kitabında MEDLERi "kürt" yapar, sonra da şöyle der:

- "Bu büyük milletin nasıl olup ta tarih sahnesinden kaybolduğu, adının unutulmaya terkedildiği, Şehnâmede bile adının geçmeyişi ilginçtir. Bugün Med diye bir aşiret te iyoktur. Acaba Medlerin adlarını yitirmeleri, daha sonra Medistan merkezinde Kürtlerin ortaya çıkması nasıl olmuştur?"

İhsan Nuri de Batılı ve Rus araştırmacılar gibi illâ da Kürtleri bir Zagros kavmine bağlamaya çalışır!.. Aynı şekilde Cemşid Bender takma adlı kişi, hiç bir mesnedi, delili olmayan iddialarla Kürtleri M.Ö. 5000 yıllarına götürür, atı onlara ehlileştirir, yazıyı onlara buldurtur, şarabı onlara icadettirir, ilk rasathaneyi onlara kurdurtur, asfaltı, tekerleği bile onlara icat ettirir!.. Ve tabii bizlere de İhsan Nuri gibi "Öyleyse nereye gitti bu büyük medeni (!) millet???" sorusunu sordurtur!..

Halbuki eğer TÜRKLER ile bağlantı kurulsa, bütün bu iddilar bir anlam kazanır. Çünkü 9000 yıl boyunca SÜMERLER, SAKALAR, HUNLAR, KIPÇAKLAR, HAZARLAR, KUMANLAR, UZLAR, PEÇENEKLER, GURLAR, OĞUZLAR, AKKOYUNLULAR, KARAKOYUNLULAR, SELÇUKLULAR, OSMANLILAR bu bölgede varlık göstermiş ve hep izlerini bırakmışlardır. SÜMER harflerinin benzerleri ORTA ASYAda, VAN MAĞARA RESİMLERİnin aynısı yine ORTAASYAda bulunmuştur. TOURKİ, TURUKKU adları kil tabletlere kazınmıştır. Romalı yazarlar POMPAİUS MELA, PİLİNİUS, ATTALİATE Kürtlerden hiç bahsetmezken, M.S. 1. yüzyılda TÜRKLERin ANADOLUdaki varlığını kayda geçirmişlerdir. 14. Asırdaki Batılı seyyahlar, elçiler DOĞU ANADOLUyu TURKOMANIA olarak tanımlamışlardır. Bunlardan biri de MARCO POLOdur. Ama Kürtlerden söz eden yoktur. Demek ki bölgedeki varlıkları önemsizdir. 17. vöe 18. yüzyılda yayınlanan coğrafya kitaplarında dahi bölge TURKOMANIA diye geçer!.. Kürdistan lâfını kullanan Batılı yoktur. Bölgeyi gezen Evliya Çelebi, "Buradaki TÜRKMEN aşiretlerini saysak, bir kitap olur," der!...

Kürtlerin TÜRKLERden ayrı bir ırktan geldiğini kanıtlamak için fizyonomik çalışmalar da yapılır.

Batılı bilim adamlarının tesbitine göre, Doğu Kürtlerinin hemen hepsi İranlılarla tam bir benzerlik taşıyan esmer, ve son derece BRAKİSEFAL tiplerdir... Batı Kürtleri ise büyük oranda sarışın ve DELİKOSEFALdir.

Batılılar, esmer ve BRAKİSEFAL olanları TÜRKLER, ERMENİLER ve İRANLILAR ile karışmalarına bağlar. Çünkü Batılılar GERMEN ırkının DELİKOSEFAL olduğunu ve KUZEY AVRUPAdan geldiğine inanırlar. Bütün üstün ırk beyazları bu gruba bağlamaya çalışırlar. Tabii bu arada TÜRKLERden koparmak istedikleri Kürtleri de sanki bu gruptanmış gibi göstermeye çalışırlar. Ancak mavi göz ve sarı saçın ve DELİKOSEFAL kişilerin "İngilizlerden ayırt edilemediği"ni söylerler! Ama bunların Kuzey Avrupa dışında nasıl bulunduğunu açıklayamazlar!..

Ancak Dr. Hamy, Aşağı Mezopotamyadaki Ur Kralı Ninanın bir heykeldeki profili ile, Yukarı Mezopotamyalı bir Buruki Kürdünün profili karşılaştırmış, ve aynı olduğunu göstermiştir. Nikitine bundan dolayı Kürtlerin Sami ırkına benzediği görüşünü de kaydeder. Halbuki Ur kralının Sümer kökenli olduğu düşünülürse, TÜRKLER ile bağlantı daha kolay kurulur.

A. Başmakov, DELİKOSEFAL olmayı KİMMERLERe bağlar, ancak KİMMERLER 8. yüzyılda SİBİR-KAFKAStan gelip Güney Anadoluyu işgal etmiş bir halktır. TÜRK oldukları konusunda Prof. Aydın Tanerini bir çalışması vardır.

Mark Sykesin belirtiği Millî Kürtlerinin Arap tipi, Gırdi Kürtlerinin Merkzi tipi, Şamdinan Kürtlerinin Nesteri ve Hakkâri tipi gözönünde bulundurulunca; ve buna Lynchin "Armenia II" adlı eserinde Kuzey Kürtleri için verdiği TÜRKMEN tipi eklenince, bölge halklarından farklı, özel bir "Kürt" tipi olmadığı anlaşılır!.. Zaten Nikitine de "Kürt tipi için ortak bir formül bulma düşüncesinin HAYAL olduğu" değerlendirmesine tamamen katılır!

Kürtlerin "karışmış" dillerinden başka TÜRKLERden bir tek farkı vardır, o da MEZHEPtir!..

Kürt aşiretleri 645 yılından itibaren İSLÂMı kabul etmeye başlamışlardır ki, bu TÜRKLERin kitle halinde müslüman oldukları 900lü yıllardan çok öncedir, ve Emevî halifeler dönemindedir... Zorla, baskıyla müslüman edildikleri iddiası yalandır... Muhtemeldir ki, Araplar bölgeye geldiklerinde, müslümanlara tanınan haklardan yararlanmak ve cizye (gayrımüslim vergisi) ödememek için kendileri İSLAMı kabullenmişlerdir.

İşte bu 100-300 yıllık fark, ve TÜRKLERin Emevi değil de, Abbasî halifeler döneminde müslüman olmaları; Kürtlerin Şafi, TÜRKLERin ise çoğunlukla Hanefi ve Alevî olmasını açıklar!..

Milâttan önceki dönemlerdeki hiç bir devlet Kürt değil!.. Kürt tipi TÜRK tipinden ayrı değil!.. Peki, geçmişte bir KÜRT halkı yok mu?..

VAR!..

Ama ANADOLUda değil!... ALTAYLARın ötesinde!... TÜRK DİYARINDA!.. Hem de günümüzden 1300 yıl önce!..

Yeniseyde Elegeş Suyunun sol kıyısındaki bu anıt mezarda şu kitâbe vardır:

"Kürt El-Kan Alp Urungu, altunlug keşigün bantım belde,
Elim dokuz kırk yaşım."

3.20 m. boyundaki taşın üzerindeki bu satırların anlamı

"Kürt halkının hanı Alp Urunguyum....
Altınlı okluğumu belime bağladım,
devletim oldu... 39 yaşında öldüm."

şeklindedir.... Elegeş Türkleri arasında böyle bir Kürt oymağı olması, ve çok ötelerde Macarlar arasında başka bir Kürt oymağı bulunması, Kürtlerin TURANÎ olduğunun en büyük delilidir!

ELEGEŞ anıtında geçen ALP URUNGU adı GÖK-TÜRKLERin Çin esaretinden kurtuluşunu anlatan KÜRŞAT DESTANIndaki 40 kahramandan birinin adıdır. Aynı kişi midir, bilinmez.

Kürt kelimesi, Divan-ı Lugat-ıt TÜRKte (1073) "kar yığını" dışında, "dallarından yay, kamçı, değnek gibi nesneler yapılan kayın ağacı" olarak geçer. Ayrıca "sert ses" anlamında "At arpayı kürt kürt yedi" cümlesini verir.

Biz KÜRT diye bir aşiretler topluluğunun olduğunu asla inkâr etmiyoruz!..

Bizim itirazımız, ANADOLUdaki çeşitli aşiret ve gruplardan olan bu insanların "kürt" adı altında birleştirilip, biz TÜRKLERden koparılmak istenmesinedir... Bunu asla kabul etmeyiz!..

Yalnız hemen belirtelim ki, Elegeş Kitâbesi&lsquo 
http://288757.forumromanum.com/membe...tml?onsearch=1

----------

